# Gros problème de partition BootCamp



## beurpberry (31 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Après de nombreuses recherches infructueuses, notamment sur ce forum, je viens tenter ma dernière chance de trouver une solution... Je vous cache pas être désespéré.

Je vous explique la situation :

Mon Macbook Air, doté de Sierra, (acheté il y a quelques mois) a planté durant l'installation de Windows 10. Je n'ai absolument aucune idée du pourquoi du comment, mon Mac était branché à cet instant, aucune autre application en cours... bref.
Il a donc planté (il était carrément éteint quand je suis revenu), j'ai par conséquent relancé la machine puis, surprise, après redémarrage lorsque je re-tente l'opération sur Bootcamp on me dit que je ne peux pas car je n'ai plus assez de places (il faut 50go mini). Je me dis alors que peut être Windows à en fait été installé, donc je redémarre le Mac en restant appuyer sur alt, puis je constate qu'il n'y a que mon disque principal.

Je me retrouve donc une cinquantaine de go enfuit dans la nature sans aucun moyen de les récupérer que ce soit par le biais de bootcamp que grâce à l'utilitaire de disk car j'y ai jeté un coup d'oeil et la partition n'est même pas reconnue, les 50 go sont considérés comme "Free space" sur mes 120 go.

Je ne sais que faire, j'aimerai savoir si c'est grave docteur 



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir *beurpberry
*


beurpberry a dit:


> j'aimerai savoir si c'est grave docteur



Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Il suffit d'employer le bon outil.

Va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Terminal» > dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, saisis (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes (informatives) :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'activer).

- la 1ère commande va te retourner le tableau des partitions de ton disque avec leurs paramètres logiques.

- la 2è le tableau d'un *Groupe de Volumes Logiques*, s'il y a un format *CoreStorage* sur la partition *Macintosh HD*.​
=> poste ce (ou ces deux) tableau(x) ici par copier-coller (tu sélectionnes le(s) tableau(x) au pointeur > *⌘C* pour copier la sélection dans le presse-papier > *⌘V* pour la coller dans ta réponse). D'après ces informations > il sera possible de te passer les commandes te permettant de récupérer l'espace libre à la partition de l'OS.


----------



## beurpberry (31 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir, et merci !

Voici ce que l'on me donne : 

Last login: Mon Oct 31 18:49:19 on console

pc28:~ QuentinPleterskiLeRoy$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Macintosh HD           +67.0 GB    disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                2DEBBEDB-C350-48AA-BFC6-026353C84446

                                Unlocked Encrypted


pc28:~ QuentinPleterskiLeRoy$ diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 96B1CBED-225D-41EA-9317-27112B71FDC6

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         120473067520 B (120.5 GB)

    Free Space:   53120933888 B (53.1 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 250AF6B7-DDB8-4CC2-A3BE-F5E4AE4B445A

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     120473067520 B (120.5 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 4333948A-C60E-430F-ABC0-CAB51A0BF09B

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS

        Encryption Status:       Unlocked

        Conversion Status:       Complete

        High Level Queries:      Fully Secure

        |                        Passphrase Required

        |                        Accepts New Users

        |                        Has Visible Users

        |                        Has Volume Key

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 2DEBBEDB-C350-48AA-BFC6-026353C84446

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          66999812096 B (67.0 GB)

            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

pc28:~ QuentinPleterskiLeRoy$


----------



## litobar71 (31 Octobre 2016)

Bien le bonsoir *beurpberry*,


Un nouveau membre qui écrit bien et a comme première réponse celle du docteur 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 est non seulement béni des dieux, mais je le prédis, va retrouver ses 50 petits GB après quelques échanges de posts.

Patience & longueur de .. ..  rage.

Au plaisir.


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2016)

Alors voici mon interprétation :

L'espace libre n'est pas externe à la partition *Macintosh HD* (la *disk0s2* : section *2* du disque *0* ou premier disque), car celle-ci fait *120,5 Go*. Si l'on y ajoute les *650 Mo* de la *Recovery HD* en-dessous et les *209 Mo* de la partition *EFI* en-dessus > on obtient... *121,3 Go* = la taille de ton SSD.

Non : l'espace libre est interne au dispositif *CoreStorage Chiffré* qui réside sur la partition *Macintosh HD*. En effet : si le *Volume Physique* (importé sur les blocs de la partition pour émuler un disque dur) fait bien *120,5 Go* > le *Volume Logique* (qui s'exporte à partir de lui) ne fait, pour sa part, que *67 Go* > il y a donc un espace libre de *53,5 Go* sur le *Volume Physique*, qui n'est pas utilisé pour l'exportation du *Volume Logique*.

Je te propose de tenter la commande spécialisée suivante (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeVolume 2DEBBEDB-C350-48AA-BFC6-026353C84446 0b
```
 et ↩︎.

Cette commande induit un re-dimensionnement du *Volume Logique* par récupération de l'espace libre disponible à l'intérieur du *Groupe de Volumes Logiques*. Mais elle ne peut être validée que si la réduction actuelle du *Volume Logique* a été formellement opérée, et n'est pas le produit d'un accident logique.

=> à toi de me dire ce qui est retourné par cette commande : message d'erreur ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, reposte le résultat d'une commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```


[Dans tous les cas de figure > ne t'inquiète pas : il existe une deuxième ligne d'opération, beaucoup plus radicale et assurée du succès - mais plus longue.]


----------



## beurpberry (31 Octobre 2016)

Je crois que c'est bon ! Je préfère avoir votre confirmation en vous copiant le résultat de diskutil : 

pc28:~ QuentinPleterskiLeRoy$ diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 96B1CBED-225D-41EA-9317-27112B71FDC6

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         120473067520 B (120.5 GB)

    Free Space:   73728 B (73.7 KB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 250AF6B7-DDB8-4CC2-A3BE-F5E4AE4B445A

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     120473067520 B (120.5 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 4333948A-C60E-430F-ABC0-CAB51A0BF09B

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS

        Encryption Status:       Unlocked

        Conversion Status:       Complete

        High Level Queries:      Fully Secure

        |                        Passphrase Required

        |                        Accepts New Users

        |                        Has Visible Users

        |                        Has Volume Key

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 2DEBBEDB-C350-48AA-BFC6-026353C84446

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          120108089344 B (120.1 GB)

            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

pc28:~ QuentinPleterskiLeRoy$


----------



## macomaniac (31 Octobre 2016)

Oui : comme tu l'as bien aperçu, la commande est passée sans obstacle et a récupéré au *Volume Logique* l'espace libre interne au *Groupe de Volumes Logiques*. Donc ton affaire est réglée. Tu peux retenter l'installation de Windows. Mais je te conseille auparavant de re-démarrer ton Mac une fois > pour que le *kernel* prenne bien en compte le re-dimensionnement du *Volume Logique*.

[Je préfère te prévenir : une forme Chiffrée de *CoreStorage* - résultat de l'activation de «FileVault» - ne facilite pas la tâche de re-partitionnement de l'«Assistant BootCamp»...]


----------



## beurpberry (31 Octobre 2016)

Et bien merci beaucoup, vous m'ôtez une sacrée épine du pied. J'ajoute ce forum à mes favoris!
(Merci Litobar haha)

Au revoir.


----------

